# flying gaff



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>anyone ever made there own flying gaff? Think i might try to make one but would like to see some pics or any general advice on it. Any info helps. Thanks ...........jesse


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

No but I have one for sale at a very good price.


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

how much? gotta pic?


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm working on getting a picture...its in a storage unit so it might take a day or so. Private message me if your interested and I'll give you the details, price, etc. Thanks!


----------

